# Do you know him?



## stevetaylor (Feb 18, 2015)

WARNING TO POTENTIAL INVESTORS!
SERHAT SAYGIN OZDEMIR son of TUNCAY OZDEMIR who live in SOKE TURKEY
My name is Paul Maxwell and I live in the UK. I am in possession of a DIDIM Court payment order showing that SERHAT SAYGIN OZDEMIR owes 803,265,20 TL. This debt is because we entered into a written contract 7 years ago for me to provide money for him to build 4 villas on extensive land owned by his family at AKBUK TURKEY. The money was paid to him and to be returned to me in 2 years but he paid it into his mother’s bank account instead and I have not seen it since. He later built 2 of the villas but kept the money from the sales.
He has a Court order to pay dated December 2013 but he believes that he is better than the Turkish legal system and chooses to ignore it
This money represents my life savings and I would advise anybody else not to do business with this man
He also operates in Istanbul


----------

